# Whats my Motherboard etc etc.....



## playdoh (Sep 19, 2007)

Pretty much a novice here , so please help.

How can I identify my Motherboard as I wish to upgrade my system.
Also how can I tell what RAM my PC is and what the hard drive size is.

Someone built this PC a while ago and I do not have a clue what spec it is.

It is currently running on Windows 2000.

Help would be appreciated.

cheers

Paul.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

D/L this and run it .http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## playdoh (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers Belfast I'll give it a whirl.

Thanxxx:tongue:


----------

